# Vertical 5 feet tank with diy background and tree



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

I just finished my new tank yesterday, the tank is 160x80x60cm (200 gallons)
background was created with styrofoam, great stuff and finished with rubber seal and coco peat.
Here are some pictures of the build








































































and a short video


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks great, will look even more amazing when its fully grown in! What lighting do you use? 160 cm is quite alot of hight.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

Y0urbestfriend said:


> Looks great, will look even more amazing when its fully grown in! What lighting do you use? 160 cm is quite alot of hight.


right now i just have 2x 20watt led 6500K lamps, will have to see if this is enough


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> right now i just have 2x 20watt led 6500K lamps, will have to see if this is enough


Im pretty sure that that wont be enough. On my 90cm high most plants under half of the vivarium died because of too low light using 1x 30watt led 6500K


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

Y0urbestfriend said:


> Im pretty sure that that wont be enough. On my 90cm high most plants under half of the vivarium died because of too low light using 1x 30watt led 6500K


alle the plants in this viv are sourced from my old viv, which was even a bit taller and had the same lighting. 
I just have to wait and see  if it isn't enough i still have a spare solar raptor light laying around


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> alle the plants in this viv are sourced from my old viv, which was even a bit taller and had the same lighting.
> I just have to wait and see  if it isn't enough i still have a spare solar raptor light laying around


I guess that proves that it does work then


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

What animals do you plan on keeping in here?


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> alle the plants in this viv are sourced from my old viv, which was even a bit taller and had the same lighting.
> I just have to wait and see  if it isn't enough i still have a spare solar raptor light laying around


Any pictures of your taller one?


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

That is one sweet vivarium. Great Job!


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

sweet tank, love the height.....whats it gonna have living in it??


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

Update with video 
Tank has 7 epidebates tricolor in it


----------



## Wisakejak (Aug 13, 2012)

How did you get the peat to attach to the background so well?


----------



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Very cool did you build the tank yourself as well like putting the glass together and everything ?


----------

